
303 if you please (2009) - posterboy
http://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=7055&page=1
======
a1k0n
Huh. I wrote this code back in 2000 or so. Didnt realize someone had ripped
it.

[https://github.com/a1k0n/gsynth/blob/master/modules/tb303/tb...](https://github.com/a1k0n/gsynth/blob/master/modules/tb303/tb303.cpp)

It doesn't sound very much like a real tb303 whatsoever. I'm working on a
JavaScript one based on an x0xb0x I built, but it has a long way to go.

[https://www.a1k0n.net/code/x0x/](https://www.a1k0n.net/code/x0x/)

~~~
errozero
Your Javascript 303 sounds really good! Are you planning to turn it into a
full web app?

~~~
a1k0n
Some day, perhaps, but the code is MIT license and anyone is welcome to
collaborate. (FWIW, @pcgregory turned my fasttracker 2 player into a full
fledged tracker:
[https://wetracker.herokuapp.com/](https://wetracker.herokuapp.com/)) I'm busy
with other projects now; this is something I keep coming back to once in a
while, and if I do it'll be to improve the fidelity before I make a pretty
frontend...

It still needs accent emulation which is a bit of work, high pass output
filter (it's bassier than a real 303 because there's some capacitors between
the filter output and the amplifier I'm not emulating), the knob ranges /
nonlinearities aren't quite right...

edit: And it also needs the square wave, which is super weird on the 303, as
you're aware (yours has a sample for it I think)

~~~
errozero
This is what I am using for the square wave:
[https://github.com/errozero/js-303-instrument/blob/master/30...](https://github.com/errozero/js-303-instrument/blob/master/303square.json)

I can't remember how I found these numbers or what I googled to come across
them.

------
errozero
Here is the code for my Javascript 303 emulation:
[https://github.com/errozero/js-303-instrument/blob/master/ac...](https://github.com/errozero/js-303-instrument/blob/master/acid_synth.instrument.js)

It definitely needs some improvement.

Try it out live here: [http://errozero.co.uk/acid-
machine/](http://errozero.co.uk/acid-machine/)

------
ben174
Anyone have some audio samples generated with this? As a 303 junkie, I would
love to hear how closely it resembles a real 303.

~~~
a1k0n
Sounds like this:
[https://www.a1k0n.net/code/webkitsynth/](https://www.a1k0n.net/code/webkitsynth/)

Basically, not at all like a 303 except in spirit

------
posterboy
a naive TB-303 sound synthesizer library, which another story [1] reminded me
of.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13526149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13526149)

